# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 15)



## ripjack13 (Apr 8, 2018)

*How has your woodworking approach evolved during your lifetime?*








**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Leprechauns, miss-placed texans, and coffee lovers are welcome to post an answer.
But who cares, no ones reads the rules anyhow....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 8, 2018)

Yikes what the hell kinda question is that?? I have not had my second cup of coffee- barely can remember what I had for dinner yesterday- and you are asking about the last almost 7 decades  . I think Conneticenitecitians are just about the same as misiisipsipsiispians....... Just a bit touched.... or a lot.

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 8, 2018)

As a kid, I worked on projects with my dad. As an adult, my woodworking journey started with that first slimline pen and has progressed further to where I am using more and more woodworking tools and just becoming more willing to try different things. Nothing magic, just more courage to try things...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 8, 2018)

My father used to give me hammer and nails and put me in a corner with a few scraps of wood to keep me quiet and out of the way. Now I buy my own hammer, nails, and scraps of wood, and the wife puts me in the shop to keep me quiet and out of the way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Brink (Apr 8, 2018)

Evolution?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## David Hill (Apr 8, 2018)

Confidence.
As a kid Dad would let me “play” with tools, surprised him a few times with things I made ( or sometimes broke). — tools to him were “as needed” things. Early on I learned from books and pictures (computers didn’t exist and we were in high cotton with a color tv)— couldn’t take shop at school because that’s what those “other” kids did
As an adult I have an image of what I want to make and most times I get there. If things don’t work as expected a design change or repurpose happens— the beauty is that I learn along the way, after all.... wood grows on trees.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 8, 2018)

Only thing I know of that has evolved is ..... well, nothing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 8, 2018)

Used to be I'd take her to a kegger, now days it's a nice restaurant, get a couple drinks in her and......OH WAIT, wrong site!

I actually think I had more artistic thinking when I was younger, making it easier to get creative. After many years of metal work and machinist work I'm more in tune with projects with more definite numbers. For me the CNC router was a great answer.
What I need to do now is put the lathe in the same room as the CNC and use the time goofing off making pens instead of watching the CNC work.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 8, 2018)

I stated out on all fours and now I do it on my hind legs.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 8, 2018)

Back on topic, biggest thing I've seen is my vision and reality end up closer together than they did when I started out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm much choosier on the wood I accept. Folks offer me wood all the time. I only take the nicest highly figured wood now.

Unless it is to be used for teaching.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 8, 2018)

Get divorced and watch my woodworking evolve some more! Lol
Actually it has evolved a great deal from my beginnings in junior high school shop class. Now I even csm my own lumber. Now my approach is usually from the tree or log to the finished project

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CWS (Apr 8, 2018)

I started wood turning in 2007 with a small Jet lathe. Now I turn very little because of bad shoulders but I turn small items. My cnc is my main focus now. When I started I worked with pine or what I picked up along the road. Now I am a wood hoarder and proud of it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 8, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> I'm much choosier on the wood I accept. Folks offer me wood all the time. I only take the nicest highly figured wood now.



So much for the wood I was gonna bring you when you come up to Tom's!


----------



## Nathan W (Apr 15, 2018)

I have worked with wood most of my life. Only recently(2 years or so) have I began my journey into woodworking. 
How it started is nothing short of some good juju that landed me on a job with a 75 year old craftsman who actually took the time to share as much knowledge with me as time allowed. 
Our first task together involved windows. We were asked to build old mission style windows in the new addition of a 115 year old farm house., weights pulleys and all. 25 windows from scratch later I realized I had the ability to take a small pile of lumber and make a very fine product out of it. 
I began snagging every possible tool that finances allowed to begin my journey into woodworking as a hobby. Every Christmas gift a gave to my eight nieces and nephews last year were crafted in my own garage workshop. 
My previous hobbies have taken a back seat and I am not the least bit upset about it. I never thought that I would get home from a long workday just to jump back behind the table saw for pleasure, but that is exactly what I do now. 
I’ll start documenting more projects and share the ones that turn out halfway decent. I know I have plenty more to learn, and I will do my best to share my knowledge here and elsewhere.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------

